# For sale: My e-mail address, please spam me.



## technosys (Aug 11, 2008)

I can't spell words like information properly and my English looks like it was written by a 1st grader.

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Oh and use this one for spam as well: [email protected]

Thanks for time taking to view this and sending me lots of spam. I especially like spam on penis and breast enlargement because I am insignificantly endowed.


----------



## seesul (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2008)

Oo an email address, I'd really like one of those how much


----------



## seesul (Aug 11, 2008)

that was faaaast Eric


----------



## evangilder (Aug 11, 2008)

I dove on him from the sun.  I am flying today, so I have my pilot vigilance on.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 11, 2008)

*BOOM HEADSHOT!!!!!*


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm ashamed....a SWEDE! (hangs head in shame) I doubt that ever knew what hit him....starts engine....runs up for take off......gains speed.....takes off.....SHOT DOWN!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 11, 2008)

Joe likes to get them while they're still posting !! Good Job, Eric...

Charles


----------



## Erich (Aug 11, 2008)

headshot or crotch shot ? moron


----------



## evangilder (Aug 11, 2008)

Gun cam showed a clean shot.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 12, 2008)

Good job Evenglider!


----------



## Henk (Aug 19, 2008)

He's got no more ball after that shot.


----------

